# AToC Stage 4 Spoiler



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris Effing Horner!

Finally allowed to ride for results, he delivers. 

JSR


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Booyah


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hell yeah I cant wit to see him on Baldy! (unless Andy brings out the big guns)


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

i was following on Twitter. looking forward to the replay later! nice work Horner!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

He made that look way too easy!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Great ride by him, Levi couldn't even follow that second acceleration for more than 10 seconds. Can't wait to see what the time trial and Baldy brings, if this climb blew the field apart that much, I'm sure Baldy will be more of the same.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh Yeah, Chris is the man.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

5-minute highlight video of ATOC Stage 4 from Versus is here.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Loved how Hesjedal said at the end in the interview with Bobke how Levi just sucked his wheel after Horner rode away from them.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

rufus said:


> Loved how Hesjedal said at the end in the interview with Bobke how Levi just sucked his wheel after Horner rode away from them.


Levi is playing the role of a team mate and will not chase Chris.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

fab4 said:


> Levi is playing the role of a team mate and will not chase Chris.


Pretty sure he couldn't if he had wanted to.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

mtrider05 said:


> Pretty sure he couldn't if he had wanted to.


Even if he could I still don't think he will chase. If the role was reverse Chris will not chase. Just team tactics. Let's see what happens in Baldy. That's a different beast all together.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

moonmoth said:


> Right. Why in the world would Ryder Hesjedal think that Levi would actually help reel in Horner?


Maybe that's how they roll at Garmin. Chase your own team mate.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

fab4 said:


> Levi is playing the role of a team mate and will not chase Chris.


Right. Why in the world would Ryder Hesjedal think that Levi would actually help reel in Horner?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

moonmoth said:


> Right. Why in the world would Ryder Hesjedal think that Levi would actually help reel in Horner?


 
his actual phrase was "sat on my wheel" and he didn't seem to be remotely upset about it.

VDV kinda came out of nowhere for Garmin on that climb.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Maybe that was the Shack plan...Have Horner go for the win and Levi baby-sit Lil Andy. A.S. did say he was going to stay with Levi on the climbs, to see how his condition was. He did that. If Levi had gone...Schlecky Jr. would probably have stayed with him in an attack...so they sent Horner...

The guy Rory..wasn't he the one got suspended last year for doping at an NRC race? He looked "strong"...

I watched on line and it was great coverage. Wonder what AS was doing on the descent, waving and hanging around like something was bust, then getting some bottles and just resuming racing like nothing happened? He fooled ol Paul and Phil...


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

fab4 said:


> Maybe that's how they roll at Garmin. Chase your own team mate.


did you actually watch the end of the race or any of the post race interviews?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Rory Sutherland's ride is worth mention too. Another couple rides like that and he'll be on his way back to Europe.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Maybe that was the Shack plan...Have Horner go for the win and Levi baby-sit Lil Andy. A.S. did say he was going to stay with Levi on the climbs, to see how his condition was. He did that. If Levi had gone...Schlecky Jr. would probably have stayed with him in an attack...so they sent Horner...
> 
> The guy Rory..wasn't he the one got suspended last year for doping at an NRC race? He looked "strong"...
> 
> I watched on line and it was great coverage. Wonder what AS was doing on the descent, waving and hanging around like something was bust, then getting some bottles and just resuming racing like nothing happened? He fooled ol Paul and Phil...



Wasn't the plan, Chris was just stronger and pulled the pair up to Ryder, plan was Team
Blows it up and Horner was last to pull and decision to be made based on how there were both going. Chris was just unstoppable today


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Sidenote: Have you ever seen anyone ride wider bars for their size than Horner?


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

That was [email protected] I like Ryder's attacking style, too even if it doesn't usually work out for him. You can't say the guy just sits on and plays it safe. 

How good is Horner's TT compared to Levi's? I hope The Hog doesn't tell him to stand down as it would be awesome to see how things shook out if he is allowed go for the win. 1:30 is a a substantial margin for anyone, especially an all-rounder like Horner.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Sylint said:


> did you actually watch the end of the race or any of the post race interviews?



Yup watched the whole live broadcast and the race interviews.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

davidka said:


> Sidenote: Have you ever seen anyone ride wider bars for their size than Horner?


And he rides them higher than most too.


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

slimjw said:


> That was [email protected] I like Ryder's attacking style, too even if it doesn't usually work out for him. You can't say the guy just sits on and plays it safe.
> 
> How good is Horner's TT compared to Levi's? I hope The Hog doesn't tell him to stand down as it would be awesome to see how things shook out if he is allowed go for the win. 1:30 is a a substantial margin for anyone, especially an all-rounder like Horner.


Historically Levi has better results in the TT than Chris and is considered a better TT rider than Chris. He might pull back some time on Chris in Solvang. Mt Baldy will decide the winner of the tour.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

davidka said:


> Rory Sutherland's ride is worth mention too. Another couple rides like that and he'll be on his way back to Europe.


Perhaps via Green edge cycling?


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

dougydee said:


> Perhaps via Green edge cycling?


Hopefully Rory learned his lessons.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Props to Horner for a great ride. 

Fwiw, I have a hunch Schleck wasn't planning a major effort on the stage, but when things sorted out and he was still in the first chase group he figured he might as well go for it. Just the way he babied it down Mt. Hamilton and then was playing bottle carrier I had the feeling formwise he wasn't looking to go that deep into the red zone.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

fab4 said:


> And he rides them higher than most too.


Here's the info on Horner's bike. Bar to saddle drop is only 55mm.

OUTSTANDING day for Horner! Anyone still think ToC is "boring"? I couldn't believe how strong Horner was!!! The time gap was HUGE!!! He made it look easy.

I will be very surprised if he loses the overall title after this performance. This puts to rest any doubts I had about who is the true leader of Radioshack. 

Schleck says "I am satisfied with my 2nd place". I think Andy is getting a little too used to saying that.

Sutherland was a surprise. I have been following him for some time, and I know he was saying he will try to podium, but that was quite amazing for Rory.

Garmin had Danielson, Vande Velde, Hesjedal - in addition to Talansky, Martin and of course Garmin "team leader" Zabriskie. Unlike Radioshack they didn't have to do any work at the front, and yet somehow they never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity. They can always be relied on for filling 5th-11th spots on most stages.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> Wasn't the plan, Chris was just stronger and pulled the pair up to Ryder, plan was Team
> Blows it up and Horner was last to pull and decision to be made based on how there were both going. Chris was just unstoppable today


 Oh, well then

I guess the plan worked good. 

Fun stage to watch.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

haha, just watched the podium, and Chris kissed the podium girl on his left, then almost kissed the sponsor guy on his right. That would have been awesome.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

55x11 said:


> Here's the info on Horner's bike. Bar to saddle drop is only 55mm.
> 
> OUTSTANDING day for Horner! Anyone still think ToC is "boring"? I couldn't believe how strong Horner was!!! The time gap was HUGE!!! He made it look easy.
> 
> ...


I don't think Andy was planning on doing anything but sitting in, when Chris and Levi took off he didn't even flinch. When they reeled Levi and Ryder in he decided to go, you can tell in his post race interview he was pretty surprised he had the legs to go as well.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

fab4 said:


> Maybe that's how they roll at Garmin. Chase your own team mate.


Actually no. But everybody wanted Thor to chase down JVS and help Cancellara win at Roubaix.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Horner's finish was no surprise to people on this board I don't believe. Maybe the casual viewer at home who's had Levi shoved down their throat the last few days.

Don't see him getting dropped on Baldy or losing enough time in the time trial for him to lose the overall. 

Good point 55x11, how can Garmin have so many riding up front yet no team tactics or winning results. I could see Ryder going for a break if it meant someone was going to launch after the catch, but in reality no one is at that level on the team.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

ohvrolla said:


> Horner's finish was no surprise to people on this board I don't believe. Maybe the casual viewer at home who's had Levi shoved down their throat the last few days.
> 
> Don't see him getting dropped on Baldy or losing enough time in the time trial for him to lose the overall.
> 
> Good point 55x11, how can Garmin have so many riding up front yet no team tactics or winning results. I could see Ryder going for a break if it meant someone was going to launch after the catch, but in reality no one is at that level on the team.


Actually, I think it shows the level of talent on the team that they are able to place as high as they do with what appears to be zero leadership 75% of the time they race.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

M*ther f*cking right! He nailed it. Great result for an "old guy"!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

moonmoth said:


> Right. Why in the world would Ryder Hesjedal think that Levi would actually help reel in Horner?



I'm not saying he should, that's team tactics. I just got a kick out of Hesjedal jusrt putting into words what everyone knows levi does best. And sure, he meant no malice in it, but I just found it kinda funny, Levi being the king of all wheelsuckers and all.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Impressive racing overall IMO. Horner had it and went with it. Pretty darn impressive. Levi didn't have it today, but my question is "Did he let Horner go willingly or did he really just run out of steam?" 

I was impressed with Sutherland and the whole Garmin Crew. Ryder is turning into one of my favorite riders. Seems like Schleck is waiting for old Baldy to come out and play. 

I might have missed it, but what bike was Ryder on yesterday? R5ca?


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

88 rex said:


> Impressive racing overall IMO. Horner had it and went with it. Pretty darn impressive. Levi didn't have it today, but my question is "Did he let Horner go willingly or did he really just run out of steam?"
> 
> I was impressed with Sutherland and the whole Garmin Crew. Ryder is turning into one of my favorite riders. Seems like Schleck is waiting for old Baldy to come out and play.
> 
> I might have missed it, but what bike was Ryder on yesterday? R5ca?


It looks like Ryder was riding an R5 http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...ttachment/amgen-tour-of-california-stage-2-25


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Props to the old guy Horner, great ride! However, a part of me thinks that Schleck and maybe a couple of other Euro-pros really see this a big training event and are content to let the Americans win their own race. Am I wrong?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

fab4 said:


> It looks like Ryder was riding an R5 http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...ttachment/amgen-tour-of-california-stage-2-25



Thanks for the link! I just went to the Cervelo page and it looks like the all black cervelo is the R5ca.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think if Levi had it in him he could have road to the top with horner and blown the whole field up but he couldnt. I really think that if they passed Rider together they wodul still have left him. Look what happened last year at the tour. Horner had tons of energy but was not able to put it down. Now he is free and it is a two man team at TOC for Radio shack.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Great ride by Horner. The post race interviews on some of the web sites lead me to believe that he's tired of playing second fiddle. Anyway, it's his race to lose now.

The last time at Solvang he lost 1:39 to Bottle, don't think Levi find that form again. As far as the others, it will be interesting to see how it all plays out. 
Which Tommy D will show up? He has such an inconsistent TT.
VDV may well beat Horner, but not by over a minute.
Ryder is on par with Tommy D in the TT.
Sutherland has had some good results, hmmmm.
Talansky could very well take this thing!


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't think Sierra Road suits Andy's style of climbing. It's relatively short but really intense.

I took this shot at the 50 meter line and was shocked to see how much time elapsed after Horner passed by. 











hawker12 said:


> Props to the old guy Horner, great ride! However, a part of me thinks that Schleck and maybe a couple of other Euro-pros really see this a big training event and are content to let the Americans win their own race. Am I wrong?


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

What about Phinney in the TT? He could take it all, especially in front of his fans and family.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

lesper4 said:


> I think if Levi had it in him he could have road to the top with horner and blown the whole field up but he couldnt. I really think that if they passed Rider together they wodul still have left him. Look what happened last year at the tour. Horner had tons of energy but was not able to put it down. Now he is free and it is a two man team at TOC for Radio shack.


I agree with all of this. An on-form, injury-free Chris Horner on a team without an obvious alternative for leader will be exciting to watch. 

JSR


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Sylint said:


> Actually, I think it shows the level of talent on the team that they are able to place as high as they do with what appears to be zero leadership 75% of the time they race.


Oh there's plenty of talent on the team, just direction is lacking. Is it a team with super domestiques and no clear cut leader though? Ryder and I think a healthy on form VDV could do top 10 GC in a GT, but they're still just that little bit shy of the podium. It would be great if someone on the Garmin squad can get a top 5 at the TDF.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

hawker12 said:


> What about Phinney in the TT? He could take it all, especially in front of his fans and family.


He could take the stage, but not the overall.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

bobski said:


> I don't think Sierra Road suits Andy's style of climbing. It's relatively short but really intense.
> 
> I took this shot at the 50 meter line and was shocked to see how much time elapsed after Horner passed by.


Awesome photo! Love the clouds and the expression on Andy's face! Make this your wallpaper!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

rufus said:


> I'm not saying he should, that's team tactics. I just got a kick out of Hesjedal jusrt putting into words what everyone knows levi does best. And sure, he meant no malice in it, but I just found it kinda funny, Levi being the king of all wheelsuckers and all.


That's not what he was saying. He was basically saying that when Horner dropped him, he was essentially completely isolated, even though he had Levi with him, Levi was there to sit on his wheel - so he was waiting for the group behind to come back to him.

I don't think he meant it in negative way or that he expected Levi to do work - just the fact that he was all alone (after doing most of the work in the break).

In retrospect, the break wasn't a very good strategy - Hesjedal appears to be the strongest climber Garmin has. They should have send someone else in a break, or else have someone (Vande Velde, Talansky, Martin) sacrifice themselves for Hesjedal or Danielson. Instead they ended up with having a single, isolated Garmin rider in every group on the climb.

Levi definitely couldn't follow Horner when he separated, but it appears he was saving something when he was riding with Hesjedal - he appeared to soft pedal at times. Good defense by Radioshack. But now even if Horner loses 60 seconds to Levi in ITT (which I doubt), Horner will still be the team leader for Mt. Baldy. Unless he crashes or bonks, he should be able to take it with relative ease - or just follow wheels. Maybe have Levi launch up Mt. Baldy on his own and let someone else chase him...


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/05/news/california-power-analysis-of-rory-sutherlands-stage-4-power-data_174455

Yeah, I'd say Rory had a good day. Recovering at 400 watts? That's unreal.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea. He's like 24 minutes down.


----------

